

Ask HN: Where do you share good contents? - jimiwen

Explosion in the information that I consume everyday. For the 10-20% interesting stuff, I don&#x27;t want to throw them away.<p>Tried pocket, though it keeps a good library, it really requires disciplined tagging. Email allows storage and a todo&#x2F;reminder structure, and probably a more free form &quot;tagging&quot;...<p>What are some other methods and tools?
======
minthd
Evernote. Makes Everything searchable with an highlight option.

